# How can I print white lettering on t-shirts?



## harperlove (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey guys I am really sorry if the question is dumb but I am really struggling to get an easy answer.
I have bought some light transfer paper, dark transfer paper and I have a printer.
Will the dark transfer paper allow me to print white lettering on a black t shirt for example? 
I would really appreciate any help as I am really stuck on this

Thank you so much,
Harper


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

Heat Transfer Vinyl. You can probably use the dark transfer paper you have, but the hand won't be as good. Either way, you will need a cutter.


----------



## wonkylogoltd (Apr 18, 2012)

I would use tipex (or vinyl)


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

I am not familiar with tipex, but Siser EasyWeed is popular and works well. It has the transfer backing. You just cut it in mirror format and then weed it and heat press it. The problem with the dark transfer paper (opaque) is that it doesn't have the transfer backing. Once you cut it, you will need to get a transfer mask or place the letters individually on the garment.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

check craigslist/classifieds in your area for a used cameo cutter

since some have upgraded to the new version,
you may be able to find a used one at a reasonable price


----------

